# Rubik's vs Rubix



## novice (Sep 11, 2009)

Just to be sure, it is Rubik's isn't it?
i realise the thign on this site says Rubik's...just trying to be sure.

of all the beginner cubers (so people who are just looking for their first guide/messing about with the cube), do you think more of them think of it as a "rubik's" or a "rubix" cube?


----------



## Kian (Sep 11, 2009)

No, obviously our banner has been wrong for years. It's clearly Rubix.


----------



## joep109 (Sep 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> No, obviously our banner has been wrong for years. It's clearly Rubix.



LOL +1


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 11, 2009)

LOLthread.

Yes, i concur with the general consensus.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 11, 2009)

Rubix- Number 1 on the list of cubing swear words.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 11, 2009)

its Roobix lol. yes it is rubik's


----------



## Toad (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh dear... why even ask this??

Invented by Mr. Rubik and therefore belonging to him... Rubik's.

Simples *squeak*


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 11, 2009)

Erno Rubik developed the cube and it came out in 1977 and was called a "Magic Cube." However in 1980 it was taken over by the Ideal Toy Company and the name was changed to Rubik's Cube after its inventor (Erno Rubik). If you buy a Rubik's brand, it will clearly say Rubik's on the sticker.

Rubix isn't nearly as annoying as "uhrubik's cube" imo.

I guess people say "a rubik's cube" and the people who hear it get confused and say "uhrubik's cube."


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 11, 2009)

I here "uhrubrick's cubix" all of the time. I try not to slap them anymore.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 11, 2009)

put simply

rubix = fail
Rubik's = win

I'm sure you don't want to fail epically.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 11, 2009)

I do.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 12, 2009)

i might


----------



## Faz (Sep 12, 2009)

A kid at my school can solve it.

He was writing something, and then wrote something to do with Rubik's.

I looked over at the spelling:


Spoiler



rubrix


 :fp:


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 12, 2009)

The right way: Rubik's

The wrong way: Rubix, Roobix, Rubics, Rouxbix, Rouxbiks


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, Erno Rubik invented the rubik's cube, thats why its called rubik's cube.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 12, 2009)

I have brough the bulk of my puzzle games on Ebay. And on Ebay, sellers use "Rubix", "Rubicks" and "Rubiks" in roughly equal amounts.

But I don't really care. Just look at the pictures on what the seller is selling and you'll quickly work it out. It's the same thing.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> A kid at my school can solve it.
> 
> He was writing something, and then wrote something to do with Rubik's.
> 
> ...



apparently he can't solve the spelling.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 12, 2009)

The word rubrick should be banned from the English language when its referring to rubik's.


----------



## panyan (Sep 12, 2009)

i always thought it was Rhoubghicks?


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 12, 2009)

I went overseas once and was solving a cube in the hotel's lift lobby. I heard a passerby call it a "Cubik's Rube".


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> The right way: Rubik's
> 
> The wrong way: Rubix, Roobix, Rubics, Rouxbix, Rouxbiks



But Roux-bik's should be alright, as long as you use Roux...


----------



## Edmund (Sep 12, 2009)

ARubics, arubix, arubiks annoy me the most. Why is there an effing a in there?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 12, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> I went overseas once and was solving a cube in the hotel's lift lobby. I heard a passerby call it a "Cubik's Rube".



Cubic Rubes is the formal name for people who study the Rubik's cube. Maybe he was referring to you as a Cubic Rube


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 12, 2009)

NEVER Rubix. Never. Ever. Forever never ever, never forever ever never ever forever. ever.

People misspell it so often that I used to put a ton of misspellings of "Rubik's" in my YouTube video tags to get more views


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 12, 2009)

Edmund said:


> ARubics, arubix, arubiks annoy me the most. Why is there an effing a in there?



My theory is that I call it "a Rubik's Cube" and people misunderstand and call it "An Arubik's Cube."


----------



## Edmund (Sep 12, 2009)

PEZenfuego said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > ARubics, arubix, arubiks annoy me the most. Why is there an effing a in there?
> ...



Prob true. I've seen it in writing as arubics and thats annoying but they maybe semi our faults for calling it "*A *Rubik's Cube


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 12, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Yeah, Erno Rubik invented the rubik's cube, thats why its called rubik's cube.


No, Erno Rubik invented the rubik's cube, thats why its called Rubik's cube. 



elcarc said:


> The word rubrick should be banned from the English language when its referring to rubik's.


The English word which you're referring to is probably rubric. Which is a perfectly fine word, although I will join you in advocating its avoidance.
(When I was trying to translate the WCA regulations into German, I considered "event" -> "Rubrik")



Edmund said:


> ARubics, arubix, arubiks annoy me the most. Why is there an effing a in there?


Because people hear others referring to "a Rubik's Cube," I think.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 12, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I here "uhrubrick's cubix" all of the time. I try not to slap them anymore.


Tell me about it, I hear it here all the time   

EDIT: This highlights the more general problem of ppl spelling how it sounds, rather than how it is ... no biggie really - in a forum setting anyway


----------



## Haste_cube (Sep 13, 2009)

My friends call it Cubic cube
weird..


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 13, 2009)

Haste_cube said:


> My friends call it Cubic cube
> weird..



I guess technically it is a cube, and it is cubic.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Haste_cube said:
> 
> 
> > My friends call it Cubic cube
> ...



_Technically_, yes...


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 14, 2009)

This is just...what?
Rubicx.
:fp


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 14, 2009)

rouxbix? 

which x is silent? ahh!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 14, 2009)

mmMarco17 said:


> rouxbix?
> 
> which x is silent? ahh!!



Haha lol, the first one lol.


----------



## Kian (Sep 14, 2009)

elcarc said:


> The word rubrick should be banned from the English language when its referring to rubik's.



Why should we ban words that don't exist?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 14, 2009)

Quick, someone PM the English language moderators. What do you think, should we just ban the word "rubrick" itself from the language, or give it an IP ban so that it can't come back even as another word?

(PS: You simply can't ban words. It's just not possible. They've tried it with racial slurs, I think, but as soon as you declare something illegal people will start using it just as a means of rebellion. And it's not like English even has a governing body, like French does...)


----------



## elcarc (Sep 14, 2009)

you know what i mean when i say ban (of course its impossible to ban a word that comes out of you at will)


----------

